# Who do you think speaks English especially well?



## gaer

I'd like to ask a question that I think is related to another thread about "posh accents", but that one was related to a second language.

I'm concerned about those of us who speak English and what we prefer in our own language.

If you had to pick someone (or a few people) who speak English in a manner that is especially pleasing to your ear, who would these people be? If possible, pick famous or at least well-known people. 

For instance, I'm thinking of Patrick Stewart (Star Trek, X-Men) who also is picked often for TV ads here. I particularly like the way he speaks.

Gaer


----------



## fetchezlavache

it's hard to say, particularly for actors, unless you hear them in an interview when you are (almost) sure they speak without a film-induced accent, but for british english i positively adore ian mc kellen, and american english andie mc dowell for she has a slight southern thingie that is delicious to my ears.

i was off topic since i'm not _those of us who speak English and what we prefer in our own language_ but ...


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ok, your question had two parts, which is a little confusing. Your title asks, "Who do you think speaks English well?", while another question in your post asks, "Who speaks English in a manner that is especially pleasing to your ear?"

Personally, I love to hear English spoken from those with accents. This is what "pleases my ears" the most. 

I find it difficult to name a famous person whose voice I am particularly fond of. For the most part, I don't pay much attention to celebrities. What say the rest of youse guys?


----------



## Benjy

i for myself loved the way winston churchill spoke. he spoke both well and in a manner that pleases my ears


----------



## El Hondureño

I dunno for some reason I like the Verizon commercial guy, not the one the says "Good"


----------



## sallyjoe

The leading actor in 'silence of the lambs'.  I'm sorry, I can't remember his name right now.  He also starred in 'Joe Black' with Brad Pitt.  He's originally from Wales in England but now is a US citizen.  He has a beautiful English/Welsh accent.  His has a tone that is smooth and calm to listen to and when ever I hear him I always want to listen to him.  

I think this answers your question or questions.




			
				El Hondureño said:
			
		

> I dunno for some reason I like the Verizon commercial guy, not the one the says "Good"


----------



## sallyjoe

Sorry, the last thread is for Gaer.


----------



## VenusEnvy

sallyjoe said:
			
		

> The leading actor in 'silence of the lambs'.  I'm sorry, I can't remember his name right now.



Anthony Hopkins? Yes, I agree with you about him.


----------



## sallyjoe

Thank you.  My mind was rattling for his name.





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Anthony Hopkins? Yes, I agree with you about him.


----------



## garryknight

For me it would have to be Michael Kitchen (British actor, not too posh but just posh enough) and Jennie Agutter (British actress, ooooohhh!).


----------



## abc

Garry,

I don't know why it's pretty hard to not call you Mr. Garry Knight or Mr. Knight.   Anyhow, it's nice to see you're back!

---

Sally,

Anthony Hopkins?  One of my favorite actors.

Gaer,

There are just too many people whose voices are so pleasing to my ears.  Hmm, I think I need more time to decide. 

I used to watch Star Trek when I was little, and I think I continued to watch the show for quite some time just to see and hear Patrick Stewart.


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> For me it would have to be Michael Kitchen (British actor, not too posh but just posh enough) and Jennie Agutter (British actress, ooooohhh!).



Hello Garry,

For your collection of quotes, here's one from Ms. Agutter, in reference to her recipe for walnut and cucumber soup:

"
*"This soup should be served well chilled and is delicious even in winter. Chopped fresh chervil or mint would be a lovely addition in summer."*


Sounds a bit too posh for me.

Cuchu


----------



## garryknight

abc said:
			
		

> I don't know why it's pretty hard to not call you Mr. Garry Knight or Mr. Knight.



I really should have chosen a more interesting user name... 



			
				abc said:
			
		

> Anyhow, it's nice to see you're back!



Thanks. I'm glad you didn't say, "it's nice to see your back".


----------



## lauranazario

El Hondureño said:
			
		

> I dunno for some reason I like the Verizon commercial guy, not the one the says "Good"



You're talking about none other than *Mr. James Earl Jones*.. a.k.a. THE Voice. Superb diction, excellent narrator too.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> For your collection of quotes, here's one from Ms. Agutter



Thanks. She could read the telephone directory and I'd be hanging onto her every word.


----------



## te gato

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You're talking about none other than *Mr. James Earl Jones*.. a.k.a. THE Voice. Superb diction, excellent narrator too.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
LN..
I so agree...He is the VOICE..
te gato


----------



## lauranazario

In addition to Mr. Jones, I also happen to like a classically-trained actor's timbre and diction... *Patrick Stewart* a.k.a Captain Jean-Luc Picard of Star Trek Next Generation.

LN


----------



## Neru

I've heard that the best spoken English (the most clear and pure sounding) can be found in the North / North West of Scotland.
I'm not too sure why, but maybe it could be related to the influence of the Gaelic language (the sound of it I mean), as many people in that region only learn English as their second language.


----------



## gaer

sallyjoe said:
			
		

> The leading actor in 'silence of the lambs'. I'm sorry, I can't remember his name right now. He also starred in 'Joe Black' with Brad Pitt. He's originally from Wales in England but now is a US citizen. He has a beautiful English/Welsh accent. His has a tone that is smooth and calm to listen to and when ever I hear him I always want to listen to him.
> 
> I think this answers your question or questions.


 
Anthony Hopkins, and he is one of MY picks also. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> i was off topic since i'm not those of us who speak English and what we prefer in our own language but ...


Actually, I did not express my question very well. I was interested in what ANYONE thinks about this subject. For instance, I had a long discussion with a German friend about which people I enjoyed hearing in a book recording, and when she asked for the names of the people, it turned out that at least two were famous in German for dubbing German English movies. 

So I am interesting in what EVERYONE thinks about this subject, in some ways even more interested in what people think who speak English as a second language.



> it's hard to say, particularly for actors, unless you hear them in an interview when you are (almost) sure they speak without a film-induced accent, but for british english i positively adore ian mc kellen, and american english andie mc dowell for she has a slight southern thingie that is delicious to my ears.


I'll try to look out for those people. There are many actors who sound just the same when they are interviewed, as they do in MOST parts. In fact, some actors (and actresses) can't (or don't wan't to) change their accents. 

Jack Nicholson has always sounded the same.

One person I particularly like to listen to is James Earl Jones. Many people don't know who he is until you mention "Darth Vader" 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

lauranazario said:
			
		

> In addition to Mr. Jones, I also happen to like a classically-trained actor's timbre and diction... *Patrick Stewart* a.k.a Captain Jean-Luc Picard of Star Trek Next Generation.
> 
> LN


You know, I thought I mentioned him, and for me also he would be at the top of the list. Another person, ancient history now I'm afraid, was Richard Burton. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> LN..
> I so agree...He is the VOICE..
> te gato


Yes! Isn't he??? You see him, and he looks like such an ordinary person, then he opens his mouth!

By the way, I read that long before Gunsmoke came to TV, the guy who did the voice on radio (sounds like going back to the Dark Ages) was the same short, stocky guy who later played some TV detective, and I can't think of his name or the name of his character. But he also had a fantastic voice.


----------



## cuchuflete

A man with a fantastic voice is National Public Radio announcer Carl Castle. He speaks English reasonably well, and the voice is uncommonly good.

cuchu


----------



## Edher

Saludos,

       When it comes to an American accent, I enjoy the way Edward Norton speaks. He's a fast talker yet he enunciates each word quite clearly without making it seem like he's trying too hard. He's the type of person that would pronounce both "s" in "tests."

      As for a British accent, I enjoy listening to Jude Law (especially in Gattaca.) I am very fond of the way he says the following sentences,

"I am not crippled, you moron." (Even though "moron" isn't such an offensive insult, the way he pronounces it makes it seem like it's worse thing to be called.)

"We must get drunk, immediately." (Quite luring)

"Good God, man!" (When he says that, he makes the simplest thing seem like the end of the world.)

Edher


----------



## gaer

Edher said:
			
		

> Saludos,
> 
> When it comes to an American accent, I enjoy the way Edward Norton speaks. He's a fast talker yet he enunciates each word quite clearly without making it seem like he's trying too hard. He's the type of person that would pronounce both "s" in "tests."
> 
> As for a British accent, I enjoy listening to Jude Law (especially in Gattaca.) I am very fond of the way he says the following sentences,
> 
> "I am not crippled, you moron." (Even though "moron" isn't such an offensive insult, the way he pronounces it makes it seem like it's worse thing to be called.)
> 
> "We must get drunk, immediately." (Quite luring)
> 
> "Good God, man!" (When he says that, he makes the simplest thing seem like the end of the world.)
> 
> Edher


I agree about Jude Law. Edward Norton is an interesting choice. And I'll miss Richard Harris.


----------



## te gato

I also agree about Jude Law...
Mmmm..but then again it is Jude Law..what is not to like about him..
te gato


----------



## Marc1

gaer said:
			
		

> I'd like to ask a question that I think is related to another thread about "posh accents", but that one was related to a second language.



I Pick Sean Connery


----------



## mirandolina

You are all giving male speakers.  What about women?  I suggest Maggie Smith: very clear English and, in Miss Jean Brodie and the Harry Potter series, she can assume a fine Scottish accent!


----------



## gaer

mirandolina said:
			
		

> You are all giving male speakers. What about women? I suggest Maggie Smith: very clear English and, in Miss Jean Brodie and the Harry Potter series, she can assume a fine Scottish accent!


I don't find her voice particularly pleasing. but I LOVE her as an actress. And she can also do Southern Accent. I didn't mention Meryl Streep because she is scary. I don't even know she's doing a role when I listen to her voice unless she's playing a part where she's using her own accent.


----------



## fetchezlavache

dame judi dench. that's one fine british voice.

ps gaer, meryl streep is notorious for being prone to do voices/accents, she derives great pleasure from it. or so i heard.

ps 2 i didn't know who was the voice of darth vader. i had only heard it in french until recently when i got the dvd's and was finally able to hear to the original version. great actor too.

now this is totally off topic.


----------



## gaer

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> dame judi dench. that's one fine british voice.
> 
> ps gaer, meryl streep is notorious for being prone to do voices/accents, she derives great pleasure from it. or so i heard.
> 
> ps 2 i didn't know who was the voice of darth vader. i had only heard it in french until recently when i got the dvd's and was finally able to hear to the original version. great actor too.
> 
> now this is totally off topic.


Why? It's all about who speaks well, or who we enjoy hearing. I like the way Judi Dench speaks, and Streep is a pleasure to hear when she uses her real voice, very clear. And when you talk about Darth Vader, we're back to James Earl Jones, "The Voice".


----------



## gaer

te gato said:
			
		

> I also agree about Jude Law...
> Mmmm..but then again it is Jude Law..what is not to like about him..
> te gato


Ahem, we were talking about VOICES…


----------



## gaer

Marc1 said:
			
		

> I Pick Sean Connery


He's got a very strange accent though. Have you ever notice that he says "sh" instead of "s"? It's almost like a minor speech impediment, because people I've talked to say it's not part of a normal Scotish accent. (Or it could be a regional thing he grew up with.)

But he's very easy to understand, and somehow the way he speaks sound perfect for him, and how can you argue with James Bond?


----------



## mirandolina

Yes, definitely Judi Dench.
I've never heard Meryl Streep, so I can't judge her accent. 
All the films on TV and in the cinema in Italy are dubbed, I too am only hearing the original voices since the advent of the DVD.
I find that in some of the most recent American films the accents are so impenetrable that I use the subtitles, even though I'm a native English speaker!  



			
				fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> dame judi dench. that's one fine british voice.
> 
> ps gaer, meryl streep is notorious for being prone to do voices/accents, she derives great pleasure from it. or so i heard.
> 
> ps 2 i didn't know who was the voice of darth vader. i had only heard it in french until recently when i got the dvd's and was finally able to hear to the original version. great actor too.
> 
> now this is totally off topic.


----------



## mirandolina

The accent is not strange to my Scottish ears..... 
I think the sh/s problem is a recent one, I don't remember hearing it in his earlier films, so I think it may have something to do with dentures!  





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> He's got a very strange accent though. Have you ever notice that he says "sh" instead of "s"? It's almost like a minor speech impediment, because people I've talked to say it's not part of a normal Scotish accent. (Or it could be a regional thing he grew up with.)
> 
> But he's very easy to understand, and somehow the way he speaks sound perfect for him, and how can you argue with James Bond?


----------



## gaer

mirandolina said:
			
		

> The accent is not strange to my Scottish ears.....
> I think the sh/s problem is a recent one, I don't remember hearing it in his earlier films, so I think it may have something to do with dentures!


Interesting! Only the "sh" thing seems unusual, and I want to make clear that I didn't even notice it until I went to imitate him one day and realized I had to make that extra sound. I've pointed this out to few other people, and they all say, "You're right!". But because he is so famous, and to be honest someone I enjoy very much, it had never caught my attention before.

Someone else suggested perhaps this has always been his natural way of speaking but that he may have deliberately dropped this sound for the Bond films. Now I'm curious. The next time I get a chance to listen one of his earlier films, I'll check it out.

Regarding the Scottish accent, who do you like who speaks naturally with what we here thing of as a Scottish accent? There are so many "fake" ones. (Think only of "Scotty" from the old Star Trek who is no more Scotish than I am. But right now I'm listening to a book-CD read by a man who quite obviously IS Scottish, and I find the accent very musical.

I also always enjoyed the "over-the-top" way Peter O'Toole speaks, although it might be abrasive to other people. 

Gaer


----------



## garryknight

gaer said:
			
		

> Regarding the Scottish accent, who do you like who speaks naturally with what we here thing of as a Scottish accent?



The Scottish stand-up comedian, Billy Connolly, not only has a particulary mellifluous accent, he speaks so clearly that you can understand almost everything he says. And yet, despite that, he is Scottish!


----------



## gaer

garryknight said:
			
		

> The Scottish stand-up comedian, Billy Connolly, not only has a particulary mellifluous accent, he speaks so clearly that you can understand almost everything he says. And yet, despite that, he is Scottish!


Well, there are different "levels" of an accent. Wrong word, but I think you'll understand what I mean. The reader I mentioned has a light accent when narrating, but when "doing the parts" for people in a local area, he really "turns on the accent". 

I've never heard Billy Connolly. I'll keep my eye out for him. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

mirandolina said:
			
		

> Yes, definitely Judi Dench.
> I've never heard Meryl Streep, so I can't judge her accent.
> All the films on TV and in the cinema in Italy are dubbed, I too am only hearing the original voices since the advent of the DVD.
> I find that in some of the most recent American films the accents are so impenetrable that I use the subtitles, even though I'm a native English speaker!


Meryl Streep is very famous. She has either won more Oscars than any other woman or is second on the list.

I can't always understand everything I hear in our films when there is a lot of slang, but that's probably another topic. 

Gaer


----------



## garryknight

gaer said:
			
		

> I've never heard Billy Connolly. I'll keep my eye out for him.



Or an ear, maybe...


----------



## mirandolina

Then see the film "Mrs Brown" where you can hear both Connolly and Judi Dench. That will be easier for you to understand than his stand-up comedy.




			
				gaer said:
			
		

> Well, there are different "levels" of an accent. Wrong word, but I think you'll understand what I mean. The reader I mentioned has a light accent when narrating, but when "doing the parts" for people in a local area, he really "turns on the accent".
> 
> I've never heard Billy Connolly. I'll keep my eye out for him.
> 
> Gaer


----------



## lsp

gaer said:
			
		

> Meryl Streep is very famous. She has either won more Oscars than any other woman or is second on the list.


Katharine Hepburn has the most number of Oscars for an actor, with a total of 4. Meryl Streep has the most number of Oscar _nominations_ for an actor, with a total of 13. She won twice.


----------



## Nick

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Personally, I love to hear English spoken from those with accents. This is what "pleases my ears" the most.
> 
> I find it difficult to name a famous person whose voice I am particularly fond of. For the most part, I don't pay much attention to celebrities. What say the rest of youse guys?


Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise). I find it very annoying.

Do most people prefer a foreign accent (and along with this, the foreign word choice/expressions)?


----------



## Mr X

Nick said:
			
		

> Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise). I find it very annoying.
> 
> Do most people prefer a foreign accent (and along with this, the foreign word choice/expressions)?



I find it easier to listen to someone with my own accent too, purely for the reason that I don't have to concentrate as hard to understand them as I would if they had a foreign accent.


----------



## jacinta

I was always impressed with Henry Kissinger's command of the English language.  To learn a second language is one thing but to become a better speaker of it than many native speakers is impressive.


----------



## te gato

I find this question very hard to answer..There are so many that could be named...I have so many..The hard ones are the actors and actresses that do commercials..you sit there and listen, and think to yourself...I know that voice..but then try and find out who it is!.

te gato


----------



## gaer

Nick said:
			
		

> Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise). I find it very annoying.


That's a very strong statement. Because you would then hate any moive that had any character in it from England, Austrailia, etc. You would only like movies make in the US with ONLY American actors. Is that so?


----------



## gaer

jacinta said:
			
		

> I was always impressed with Henry Kissinger's command of the English language. To learn a second language is one thing but to become a better speaker of it than many native speakers is impressive.


I'm also impressed with his mastery of English, but I don't enjoy listening to him speak it!


----------



## mirandolina

What do you mean by "foreign"? Non-American?
In that case do you accept unconditionally all "American" accents?
I don't object to any accent as long as it's clear, with correct grammar, and avoids excessive slang and profanity (unlike many of the latest movies from the US).
But I'm from an international family and have been used to hearing various accents since childhood: British English with various regional accents, American English, and English spoken by Poles, Italians, Austrians .... my son now has a Romanian girlfriend who learned English from a Canadian teacher, so that will be another to add to my collection! 





			
				Nick said:
			
		

> Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise). I find it very annoying.
> 
> Do most people prefer a foreign accent (and along with this, the foreign word choice/expressions)?


----------



## CubaCelt

Whose accent one prefers is a matter of opinion. I'm from Dublin, Ireland. When living in Ohio I was told innumerable times how wonderful my accent was. However it is said to speak English well one should not have an accent.


----------



## Neru

Nick said:
			
		

> Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise).


Haha, that made me laugh.
I guess you've watched too many (American) films where the _baddies _always have one of those nasty 'foreign' accents.



			
				Nick said:
			
		

> Do most people prefer a foreign accent (and along with this, the foreign word choice/expressions)?


I quite like certain North American accents, even if they are a bit 'foreign' sounding.


----------



## CBFelix

How about Richard Quest.  He has a very distinctive way of presenting a news show. 

When his show is on, on one hand I want to listen him, on the other hand I want to close TV immediately and run away!. Sometimes I get chicken skin when I listen him. Moreover, I always become so nervous at the end of the show, because he has this extremely nervous way of telling.  He speaks a very British kind of English and especially his intonation is all but American.   But still I don’t want to miss any of his shows.. It’s so strange. 

(He was the co-anchor of “BizNews” and now he has a show named  “Business Travel” on CNN) , 

And Tony Blair ..   I think he is one of the best rhetoric in the world .. What do you think?


----------



## gaer

Neru said:
			
		

> Haha, that made me laugh.
> I guess you've watched too many (American) films where the _baddies _always have one of those nasty 'foreign' accents.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## gaer

mirandolina said:
			
		

> Then see the film "Mrs Brown" where you can hear both Connolly and Judi Dench. That will be easier for you to understand than his stand-up comedy.


I never heard of that film. Is it new? I haven't even checked what's out there right now.


----------



## gaer

mirandolina said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "foreign"? Non-American?
> In that case do you accept unconditionally all "American" accents?
> I don't object to any accent as long as it's clear, with correct grammar, and avoids excessive slang and profanity (unlike many of the latest movies from the US).


I noticed you said "excessive" slang! I heard two "slang" expressions last night from the book I'm listening to, and I think they are peculiar to Scotland, but this is the wrong topic. I might ask about them later, in a differet thread. 

I would not want to return to the old days, where people in films were do careully censored that they did not really use the words we use in real life. But sometimes it seems to me that films use as many "four letter words" just because they can. It doesn't really offend me, but I get bored. 

Gaer


----------



## mirandolina

No, it came out in 1997. Judi Dench got the Oscar as best leading actress in 1998 for her role as Queen Victoria. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I never heard of that film. Is it new? I haven't even checked what's out there right now.


----------



## Narda

I love to hear the people from Georgia.  That southern accent is pleasing to my ears.


----------



## Nick

mirandolina said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "foreign"? Non-American?


To Americans, yes. To British people who might reply, I mean non-British.

My question is asking everyone if they prefer their own accent. Do British people prefer the accent of their neighbors or do they prefer an American accent?



			
				mirandolina said:
			
		

> In that case do you accept unconditionally all "American" accents?


No. I do like almost all American accents, but there are indeed some people with a voice I find displeasing, don't get me wrong.



			
				mirandolina said:
			
		

> I don't object to any accent as long as it ... avoids excessive slang and profanity (unlike many of the latest movies from the US).


Let's make it clear that swearing has absolutely NOTHING to do with accent.


----------



## Nick

Neru said:
			
		

> Haha, that made me laugh.
> I guess you've watched too many (American) films where the _baddies _always have one of those nasty 'foreign' accents.


No, I'm not really talking about films. I'm just thinking of everyday conversation.

Most accents in movies are fake (or exaggerated) anyway.


----------



## Nick

gaer said:
			
		

> That's a very strong statement. Because you would then hate any moive that had any character in it from England, Austrailia, etc. You would only like movies make in the US with ONLY American actors. Is that so?


As I already said, I would find it annoying. Obviously, some people's voices are more annoying than others. But most of the time, there is always at least a slight annoyance to hear foreign accents. Part of it has to do with word choice and words having different defintions, part of it has to do with the extra concentration required, most of it is just personal preference.

I wouldn't hate the movie; I never said or implied this. I would be annoyed by the actor's voice, perhaps, but that doesn't mean I would hate the movie.


----------



## gaer

Nick said:
			
		

> As I already said, I would find it annoying. Obviously, some people's voices are more annoying than others. But most of the time, there is always at least a slight annoyance to hear foreign accents. Part of it has to do with word choice and words having different defintions, part of it has to do with the extra concentration required, most of it is just personal preference.
> 
> I wouldn't hate the movie; I never said or implied this. I would be annoyed by the actor's voice, perhaps, but that doesn't mean I would hate the movie.


I was wondering about movies like the Bond movies. Or the Terminator movies. Or some of the actors in the Lord of the Ring movies. When different people talk about "foreign accents", they don't always have the same thing in mind.


----------



## mirandolina

OK,I got carried away!  It has nothing to with the choice of vocabulary either.  



			
				Nick said:
			
		

> Let's make it clear that swearing has absolutely NOTHING to do with accent.


----------



## Silvia

Is Mrs Doubtfire's English valid? 
I thought it was worth mentioning 
Thought I have to admit that Robin Williams can talk like a machine-gun and you can get lost!

P.S.: And I was about to believe that people loved foreign accents by women, so I had been told in general... (I guess Claudia Schiffer has an accent )


----------



## lsp

Nick said:
			
		

> Really? I hate English with a foreign accent (British or otherwise). I find it very annoying.
> 
> Do most people prefer a foreign accent (and along with this, the foreign word choice/expressions)?


I prefer most accents, not all (but I don't want to offend anyone).

 I find most Americans speaking english (without a pronounced regional accent) can sound nasal, flat, boring or whiny.

I'm like the character in "A Fish Called Wanda," when I hear an Italian accent I am literally captivated. When I hear my own American accent speaking Italian I vow every time never to do it aloud again! Even in Rome, though, I found a trend in speech for teens. When the schools let out and kids poured onto the buses they all spoke in the same contrived and sing-songy way, just like here.


----------



## lainyn

I love different English language accents on English. I don't know how else to express what I mean, but I am very fond of a certain few American accents, real English accents, Welsh, Scottish, Irish, and of course Australian and New Zealander. It doesn't help that most of the basis for loving these accents comes from personally falling "in love" with a member of that speech group (hardly a fair way of judging things, now is it?)

I do, of course, realize that England has so many diverse accents, and I've only gotten to know one singular accent so far (the guy was from West London, somewhere near where Chelsea Blue play). 

As for the States, it's not as romantic because I hear "American" speech on TV all the time, and in the movies. The weird thing was that when I finally visited the US, the people didn't sound like the newscasters very much at all. That was a good thing because I find newscasters quite dry and uniform in speech! 

Forgive me, it's past 3 am, and that's why my post is more than likely incoherent.


----------



## sallyjoe

Yes England has many different accents, if you come from the South you can tell and if you're from Yorkshire and you go down south, they can tell.  For me the best British accent is mine (Yorkhire) and also those from Liverpool.

Now, American accents - wow! espeicially if they come from New York. 

Everytime I go to the States - NY, I can hear my own accent, which as soon as I start to talk in a shop, the assistant/s are so intrigued by it.  One assistant shouted to another in a crowed shop - "Hey Arlene, they're from England"  you can imagine how I felt.

I do, of course, realize that England has so many diverse accents, and I've only gotten to know one singular accent so far (the guy was from West London, somewhere near where Chelsea Blue play). 

As for the States, it's not as romantic because I hear "American" speech on TV all the time, and in the movies. The weird thing was that when I finally visited the US, the people didn't sound like the newscasters very much at all. That was a good thing because I find newscasters quite dry and uniform in speech! 

Forgive me, it's past 3 am, and that's why my post is more than likely incoherent.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whisky con ron

Tony Blair and the Queen.

At the other end of the scale sits Mr. W.


----------



## Tabac

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You're talking about none other than *Mr. James Earl Jones*.. a.k.a. THE Voice. Superb diction, excellent narrator too.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
One could listen to him read the phone book!


----------



## sperdomo

i really like the way Terry Gross speaks. She is the host of a radio show on National Public Radio. She is so articulate.


----------



## LizzieUSA

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You're talking about none other than *Mr. James Earl Jones*.. a.k.a. THE Voice. Superb diction, excellent narrator too.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
I am with you!! I love James Earl Jones. And I like the voice of radio celebrity Garrison Keillor from Prarie Home Companion. So calm and soothing with excellent diction...


Oh yeah! And Kathleen Turner! Her voice sounds sexy to both men and women, I think.


----------



## LizzieUSA

sallyjoe said:
			
		

> Now, American accents - wow! espeicially if they come from New York...
> 
> 
> As for the States, it's not as romantic because I hear "American" speech on TV all the time, and in the movies. The weird thing was that when I finally visited the US, the people didn't sound like the newscasters very much at all. That was a good thing because I find newscasters quite dry and uniform in speech! ...


[/QUOTE]

What you said is interesting! I don't really like New York accents, I find them all abrasive (the different boroughs seem to each have their own accent). 

As for the newscasters -- they have American Midwestern accents, just like me! I've been told that they either learn or are promoted (partially) for that accent because in the US it is considered and regionally neutral accent.


----------



## zebedee

gaer said:
			
		

> You know, I thought I mentioned him, and for me also he would be at the top of the list. Another person, ancient history now I'm afraid, was Richard Burton.
> 
> Gaer



Oh yes indeed, Richard Burton reading Dylan Thomas' "Under Milk Wood".
Anthony Hopkins...already a thread favourite.
Ben Kingsley in whatever rôle he chooses or quoting Shakespeare or as himself being interviewed mesmerises me.

zeb


----------



## zebedee

gaer said:
			
		

> I've never heard Billy Connolly. I'll keep my eye out for him.
> 
> Gaer



Also recommend "Mrs. Brown" to hear Billy Connolly and Dame Judi Dench, the film's good too!

My brother used to imitate Sean Connery many years ago saying:
"Hello there, the name'sh Bond, Jamesh Bond. I believe I'll be shleeping with you later in the film".
So the "sh" sound was definitely there in the Bond films!

zeb


----------



## LizzieUSA

Or how about Kenneth Branagh?He does Shakespeare so well...


----------



## zebedee

And Audrey Hepburn's diction was just enchanting.


----------



## gaer

zebedee said:
			
		

> Also recommend "Mrs. Brown" to hear Billy Connolly and Dame Judi Dench, the film's good too!
> 
> My brother used to imitate Sean Connery many years ago saying:
> "Hello there, the name'sh Bond, Jamesh Bond. I believe I'll be shleeping with you later in the film".
> So the "sh" sound was definitely there in the Bond films!
> 
> zeb


Yup! Pusshy Galore, one of the main characters from an early Bond film. I thought that accent was always there. It's hard for me to make clear that I totally enjoy listening to him speak, and obviously he has been chosen for doing ads on TV (voices) in the US because many people feel the same. I think this is a case of someone being so powerful that we are more or less forced to "reject or accept the whole package". I think Bogart was another like that. He had a very strange way of speaking, but it never hurt him either!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

zebedee said:
			
		

> And Audrey Hepburn's diction was just enchanting.


I totally agree, but it seemed so terribly unfair that Hepburn was chosen to play for "My Fair Lady" when Julie Andrews made the musical so famous on broadway, and in my opinion she had a far superior voice. And Andrew's is another lady who I enjoy hearing talk. 

Gaer


----------



## lsp

gaer said:
			
		

> I totally agree, but it seemed so terribly unfair that Hepburn was chosen to play for "My Fair Lady" when Julie Andrews made the musical so famous on broadway, and in my opinion she had a far superior voice. And Andrew*'s* is another lady who I enjoy hearing talk.
> 
> Gaer


So superior, in fact, that Hepburn's voice is not heard in the songs, all her singing was dubbed. BTW, no apostrophe needed in Andrews here


----------



## gaer

lsp said:
			
		

> So superior, in fact, that Hepburn's voice is not heard in the songs, all her singing was dubbed. BTW, no apostrophe needed in Andrews here


Why did I put that comma there???

In fact, I DID read that a long time ago but forgot it. Julie got her revenge in "The Sound of Music" though.


----------



## zebedee

lsp said:
			
		

> So superior, in fact, that Hepburn's voice is not heard in the songs, all her singing was dubbed. BTW, no apostrophe needed in Andrews here



Yes, Hepburn's singing voice didn't quite fit the bill for Aliza Dolittle's character. But remember her sitting on the fire-escape, guitar in hand, in jeans & headscarf singing "Moon River" in _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ and that's a different story. Ahhhhh...

zeb


----------



## gaer

zebedee said:
			
		

> Yes, Hepburn's singing voice didn't quite fit the bill for Aliza Dolittle's character. But remember her sitting on the fire-escape, guitar in hand, in jeans & headscarf singing "Moon River" in _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ and that's a different story. Ahhhhh...
> 
> zeb


The funny thing is that I would never associate her with the song. 

But it is true that she was very pleasant to look at and to listen to. 

Gaer


----------



## bvybab

Compo "Last of the Summer Wine"


----------



## aprendista

Billy Graham, Mel Gibson, and Harrison Ford for AE. 

For BE, I think all James Bond actors are good. Of course I am bit biased


----------



## Axl

Actors: Jeremy Irons & Daniel Day-Lewis.
Politicians: Winston Churchill & Arthur (later Earl of) Balfour.

Axl.


----------



## B. Davis

No question:

Sean Connery
Richard Harris

My wife says:

Vin Diesel

Personally, I don't understand her choice.


----------



## Aeneas

I haven't been invloved in the entire discussion, but I didn't see that anyone had mentioned Cary Grant.  He is definitely near the top of my list.  I don't understand how anyone could dislike a monologue of his.


----------



## Narda

I think of Jeremy Irons the way Zebedee thinks of Hepburn.  He is aging a lot better than Harrisson Ford (I think)


----------



## Phryne

lauranazario said:
			
		

> You're talking about none other than *Mr. James Earl Jones*.. a.k.a. THE Voice. Superb diction, excellent narrator too.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Exactly! Mr. Jones aka _Darth Vader_.  

(I'm not a Star Wars fan, though)


----------



## enzodava

...And here's the kicker: as a youth he apparently had a profound stammer--hated to speak in public. It was acting and his speech work that helped him overcome this challenge.


----------



## gaer

enzodava said:
			
		

> ...And here's the kicker: as a youth he apparently had a profound stammer--hated to speak in public. It was acting and his speech work that helped him overcome this challenge.


James Earl Jones?

Gaer


----------



## pkcode

Ali G, Borat and Bruno.


----------



## la_americana

I really love to listen to Earl Hamner Junior's voice (Waltons). I love listening to his voice on the Walton's. I tend to like English with a slight southern twang. I don't really like the Canadian accents. Their English is just about perfect but the accent confuses me. It kind of sounds british sometimes.


----------



## sergio11

Aeneas said:
			
		

> I haven't been involved in the entire discussion, but I didn't see that anyone had mentioned Cary Grant. He is definitely near the top of my list. I don't understand how anyone could dislike a monologue of his.


I definitely agree.  Cary Grant, Rock Hudson, and Doris Day are near the top of my list.


----------



## Elaine

Though the greatest voice definitely belongs to James Earl Jones I do adore listening to Rex Murrphy, Canadian Radio and TV journalist extraordinaire.
He has a delightful Newfoundland accent as well as the most wonderful vocabulary and turn of phrase - you'd swear he consumed a large dictionary as a child. 
Rex hosts an open line radio show each week and always displays a high level of civility in his discourse something which is often sadly lacking on open line shows. Whenever he comes on I usually exclaim 
"I LOVE REX!" (and hope the kids don't misunderstand!) 
Are there any other Canadians out there who love Rex...?
Elaine


----------



## scandalously in love

I think Julie Andrews has one of the most alluring voices of all time... It sounds like little bells in the Sound of Music... so light and fluttery, yet crystal clear... and then she sings!

http://www.musical-world.de/DVD/DVD-Rocky/DVD-SoundOfMusic/SOM1.jpg


----------



## danzomicrobo

I find standard dialects too utilitarian.  What I really like to hear are regional dialects.  They are so interesting.

If I am around people speaking with a regional dialect for a few days, my pronounciation starts to become closer to their pronounciation.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I know I am an intruder in this thread, being a Spaniard, but I positively fell in love with Anthony Andrews' voice years ago. And when I had the chance to listen to him live, ah!!

Other voices I enjoy immensely are those of Alan Rickman, Ian McKellen, Patrick Stewart, Sean Connery, Christopher Lee, John Wood, Lawrence Olivier (THE Hamlet), Charles Laughton, Derek Jacobi, Stephen Rea, Michael Cane, Ruppert Everett, James Mason, Sean Bean, Colin Firth, Jeremy Northam, even Dominic Keating! 

As for women (for some reason I got carried away listing gentlemen, he, he) I like the voices of Maggie Smith, Judy Dench, Imelda Staunton, Emma Thompson, Helena Bonham-Carter, Kate Winslet, Gemma Jones, Saffron Burrows, ...

Don't get me wrong, I love American accent, I understand it so easily, it flows to my ears as if it was my own language! I like listening to Jessica Tandy, Bette Davis, Paul Newman, Susan Hayward, Anne Baxter, Stewart Granger, Burt Lancaster (remember Elmer Gantry?), ... oops, I got carried away again, what about the modern voices?

Right now I can only think of Elijah Wood... but I'm sure there are dozens...

I hope I didn't bore anyone to death.


----------



## mzsweeett

Given that I am American....you would probably think that I would lean to Americans........however I find that the Brits have a unique flavor that Americans just don't have. I adore Sean Connery, Rupert Everett, Kate Winslett, and Julie Andrews.

Hope I didn't offend any of my fellow Americans.  

Kisses and hugs to all,

Sweet T.


----------



## daviesri

zebedee said:
			
		

> Yes, Hepburn's singing voice didn't quite fit the bill for Aliza Dolittle's character. But remember her sitting on the fire-escape, guitar in hand, in jeans & headscarf singing "Moon River" in _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ and that's a different story. Ahhhhh...
> 
> zeb


 
*Marnie Nixon dubbed Audrey Hepburn's voice as she sang it in the movie, "Breakfast at Tiffany's".  She was also Hepburn's singing voice in "My Fair Lady".*


----------

